# I miss FOTDs by...



## aziajs (May 30, 2007)

There are so many people who don't come on anymore, or if they do they don't post.  I really liked OliveButtercup's FOTDs but she hasn't posted in forever.  I know alot of people miss Son_Risa's FOTDs.


----------



## Katura (May 30, 2007)

Agreed...there are a bunch of Specktrettes that are MIA...and theres been a few topics started about it. Hopefully they are doing well with whatever they are keeping themselves busy with though!


----------



## lightnlovly (May 30, 2007)

I was just thinking about Ruby_soho yesterday!  Such talent!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 30, 2007)

I contacted prfynstmami and thanked her for posting again. She is by far my favorite, I have a few. I've really learned a lot from the ladies on specktra.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

She doesn't do FOTD's but has anyone heard from Hawkeye (former youbeabitch)? She used to post on more than a regular basis up until a month ago.


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2007)

What about Ladylocks I miss her posts she's so freakin talented!


----------



## aquarius11 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_She doesn't do FOTD's but has anyone heard from Hawkeye (former youbeabitch)? She used to post on more than a regular basis up until a month ago._

 
OMG!  I was just thinking about her, too!  She's the resident Star Trek fanatic!  I always enjoyed her posts and she seems to be such a sweet, caring person.  I miss her!  Come back Hawkeye!


----------



## Raerae (May 30, 2007)

I could have sworn I had a post here...


----------



## yummy411 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_What about Ladylocks I miss her posts she's so freakin talented!_

 
 I pm-ed her to let her know we missed her about a week ago. she said she'll be back in touch in a bit.


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2007)

There was a girl on here with the name Bowker (I think) that did a great brow tutorial.  She also had some good FOTDs but I have not seen her here for a long time.


----------



## Bernadette (May 31, 2007)

I miss Son Risa's. Also, I don't know what her specktra s/n was but I believe her name was Hayley, she always did really shimmery, amazing looks!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 31, 2007)

I basically *lived* for SonRisa and Jude 's FOTDs. SO gorgeous, so inspirational. wonder whatever happened to them two.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_What about Ladylocks I miss her posts she's so freakin talented!_

 
Wow, I'm totally flattered to hear that!  Sorry I've been MIA, i've been busy with school, work, family, pregnancy so it's been kinda hard to get on Specktra these days.  After reading this, I will definitely make more of an effort =)


----------



## yummy411 (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Wow, I'm totally flattered to hear that! Sorry I've been MIA, i've been busy with school, work, family, pregnancy so it's been kinda hard to get on Specktra these days. After reading this, I will definitely make more of an effort =)_

 
in your time. we'll be here  =) i know how hard each of those things can be, let alone together!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 31, 2007)

what about MACVirgin..i havent seen her in forever


----------



## rcastel10 (Jun 3, 2007)

PrettyKitty was always one of my favorites.  I miss her FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_what about MACVirgin..i havent seen her in forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I loved her FOTDs!

I also miss Ashley_v85.  I have not seen her for awhile either.


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_what about MACVirgin..i havent seen her in forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I hope she is ok.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_I hope she is ok._

 
me too !! I really wish she would come on!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 8, 2007)

where is HyperRealGurl she has not posted lately


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2007)

I also miss Hyperrealgurl (Christine), and M's FOTDs.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jun 8, 2007)

I miss Jude!! she was so great at it!


----------



## Shanti (Jun 10, 2007)

Hah well I liked smiles4c's FOTDs... and her colourful hair.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 11, 2007)

I miss beautenoir.  She was having a baby though so she's probably super busy.

Just checked...she deleted her MySpace too (or at least took me off her friend's list....hmmmm...I hope all is ok.)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I also miss Hyperrealgurl (Christine), and M's FOTDs._

 
I LOVE M's fotds. 
Her features were startlingly perfect.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 11, 2007)

xsparkage... so fun and bubbly!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 29, 2008)

I loved Jude's and PrettyKitty's FOTDs and really miss them! I found Jude on MUD forum but i think that's shut down since then.

I would come on here alot more again if my old favourites were back!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 30, 2008)

ITA, Sushi! I miss PrettyKitty's FOTDs too. Jude has her own blog and youtube channel though, and they are AMAZING! I've always envied her skills, and to actually SEE the process and learn how she does it is fabulous.

Jude's blog URL is The Girly Show and her youtube name is JudeRivera


----------



## nunu (Sep 30, 2008)

mzreyes! I love her!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 30, 2008)

I miss Verdge, iiifugaziii, and Poppy Z!!! They are all extremely talented ladies.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2008)

I definitely agree with all the names that have been posted, I miss all of them too. Also I miss Laura Doll's fotds, and another poster whose name I think was Alexa (or Alexis)


----------



## User93 (Sep 30, 2008)

I never knew her in person here, but i liked Mzreyes's FOTDs SO MUCH. SAhe's so pretty and talanted. And I like from LadyLocks too.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

I miss Devingirl!


----------



## susannef (Sep 30, 2008)

I miss m/marcee


----------



## revinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I miss Verdge, iiifugaziii, and Poppy Z!!! They are all extremely talented ladies._

 
Oh my goodness, iiifugaziii is my favorite. I love her makeup, but I also always loved looking at her amazing tattoos!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

bjorne_again


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyedlady87* 

 
_I basically *lived* for SonRisa and Jude 's FOTDs. SO gorgeous, so inspirational. wonder whatever happened to them two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jude still posts on Lush NA board occasionally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's doing well from what i've seen of her


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to lurk all the time just to see  ** mistella ** fotd's. They were like artwork..but she was so unbelievably beautiful anyway!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2008)

i still see a few of the people mentioned here on the mac cosmetics livejournal community.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^^^^Do you see SonRisa on there?Her fotds are hot


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

i miss SonRisa so much

i also miss laura-doll, lah_knee, mistella, iiifugaziii, bjorne_again and soooo many others


----------



## lipshock (Sep 30, 2008)

Mistella needs to come out of lurkdom.

She had to be one of my favourite FOTD posters, including Verdge and sassygirl224 (I think that was her username?).

Also, Yummy411 -- She's gorgeous and I love all of her looks!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

and YOU also have to post more lipshock!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, where is Verdge?  I miss her FOTDs and her youtube videos!


----------



## rbella (Oct 1, 2008)

iiifugaziii (for sure), devingirl, mzreyes, msreichert, kattybadatty (?), and lipshock.  Where the hell are your fotd's???????????????  I love them!!!!!!!! And, your avatar.


----------



## trollydolly (Oct 1, 2008)

katura


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 1, 2008)

Poppy, Fugazi, Son Risa, Mistell, Verdge, HyperrealGirl, M, Kattybadatty,Devin all inspired me so much and were all so kind.  Incredible talent.  Gone but never forgotten


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree Mistella was amazing...But I really really wish that *'Paramourlace'* and 'Morsel' would post more!!!


----------



## Patricia (Oct 1, 2008)

there was also this LJ user called devilish_female (think she was a memeber here too) who had the best application ever, her makeup always looked airbrushed, wish she posted her FOTDs here


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

Kattybadatty could contour like no one's business.  It was crazy.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to add Caffy,Mello, and fugazi to the list!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 8, 2008)

Mzreyes, mistella .....and Henna_Spirit...Her before/after shots are amazing!!! She had step-by-step tutorials that I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed...She hasn't been on Specktra since last year...I hope she's doing well....


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 8, 2008)

another one for iiifugaziii--also, littlemakeupboy, screammydarling, xitsvivx, CaitlinRH7 and i definitely wish xsparkage (even though her youtube is current), alexa, and suzy_ would post more!

all of them are so extremely talented!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 9, 2008)

i miss fotds by hyperrealgirl , laura doll, Bonkisqueen,xxsgtigressxx


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I miss Verdge, iiifugaziii, and Poppy Z!!! They are all extremely talented ladies._

 
I was wondering when someone was gonna say Verdge! I miss her too! Her tutoirals were amazing! What happened to her!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Entipy!  And I second iiifugaziii and Bjorn_again, oh and DevinGirl.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww thanks ladies! <3 Im gonna try to post more often...


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 13, 2008)

I miss *weneedaroom,* *aziza, and ch33tah.*


----------



## RobinG (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Mistella needs to come out of lurkdom.

She had to be one of my favourite FOTD posters, including Verdge and sassygirl224 (I think that was her username?).

Also, Yummy411 -- She's gorgeous and I love all of her looks!_

 
Mistella is on my friends list on myspace. I just commented to her about missing her posts on here.


----------



## a_star (Oct 24, 2008)

Mistella is my Fave, shes needs to come back to specktra <3


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 24, 2008)

wow, I am definitely flattered! But I am back now, and better than ever! so stay tuned for more fotds and tutorial contest entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To add to the list... I'd have to go with: mistella, iiifugaziii, hyperrealgurl... and there was one who did amazingggg purple eyes, a mac artist... i am friends with her on myspace but cannot seem to find her on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo.... but round of applause for her!


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh there are quite a few I miss... 
M, SonRisa, she's a real card (i think that was her name LOL), Ch33tah, hyperrealgurl, laura doll... I could go on and on -- I've been a Specktra member for a loooong time!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 24, 2008)

I miss Kattybadatty but your back now yay ! Princessxoxo, MacPixie04, glam8babe, QTallstargurl, hyperrealgirl, xxsgtigressxx, bunnybunnybunny, Mzreyes, Ciara, theres so many super talented people on here


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I miss Kattybadatty but your back now yay ! Princessxoxo, MacPixie04, glam8babe, QTallstargurl, hyperrealgirl, xxsgtigressxx, bunnybunnybunny, Mzreyes, Ciara, theres so many super talented people on here_

 
yes i agree with all the ones you listed! and thank you for mentioning me!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

Mistella needs to come back!


----------



## juicygirl (Oct 26, 2008)

iiifugaziii &&&laura-doll for sure!!! they're my inspirations i still come on here every day looking for them!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

I miss all the above and I'd like to add 
 NuNu
GlamYourous

I know NuNu comments but I like ur FOTD's too!


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I miss all the above and I'd like to add 
NuNu
GlamYourous

I know NuNu comments but I like ur FOTD's too!_

 
thank you


----------



## LinGzin (Oct 31, 2008)

hehe I miss: 

- HyperRealGurl
- Jeanna
- MsChevious
- Godzilllaxxx.. (something like that) 

Awesome and talented artists..


----------



## JackiePanda (Nov 23, 2008)

I really miss Verdge. I went to her youtube channel for some inspiration and her videos were gone. =(


----------



## a_star (Dec 1, 2008)

Mistella... i miss her so much, really want her to come back <3


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 23, 2009)

GUESS WHAT?!  SonRisa has her own YouTube channel MakeupbyRisa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am so excited, so those of you who loved her FOTDs go check her out.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

I was a lurker here for a year before I started posting - I miss FOTD's by MissChievous, she's amazing!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 23, 2009)

fancyfacebeater!  once in a while she comes back!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 23, 2009)

delete


----------



## aziajs (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_PoppyZ, prsfynestmami, jlowe86, ashleyv85, bonkisqueen and I could go on and on._

 
Yeah, I wonder what happened to Bonkisqueen.  I loved her looks.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I miss FOTD's by almost everyone who has been mentioned. PRsfynestMami definitely!! 

...and I'm about to start missing FOTD's from KtinaGapay!! Where's she been? She was a regular for a minute!


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2009)

I miss Luna, she is amazingly talented.


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2009)

weneedaroom and bjorne_again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

Anybody has news from PoppyZ?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2009)

Do you all know that Sonrisa is on youtube now?


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2009)

Sonrisa is amazing as well! I've been watching the videos all the time.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

fancyfacebeater, tdoll, mslips (i know tdoll's on youtube, but i can't watch videos from work). there sure is plenty of Gorgeous Talent here!
i know snowkei posts every once in a while. but i miss her! she's what made me discover and join Specktra! yay! i'm so glad i found Specktra!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 5, 2009)

SonRisa, Ladylocks and Hyperrealgurl D:
AND iiifugaziii
*AND LIPSHOCK!*


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 13, 2009)

Def Mistella, Shorty and I know it hasn't been long since they've been here but MzReyes & Ktingapay-come back please, mmk?


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

I remember SonRisa! i used to be here awhile ago as a lurker and remember her.. i also remember her from LJ!


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_fancyfacebeater, tdoll, mslips (i know tdoll's on youtube, but i can't watch videos from work). there sure is plenty of Gorgeous Talent here!
i know snowkei posts every once in a while. but i miss her! she's what made me discover and join Specktra! yay! i'm so glad i found Specktra!_

 
Tiffany also has a blog, just in case you didn't know.

TiffanyD


----------



## Lyssah (May 14, 2009)

I miss fancyfacebeater too!


----------



## RobinG (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Do you all know that Sonrisa is on youtube now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is her youtube name?


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_What is her youtube name?_

 
YouTube - MakeupByRisa's Channel


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2009)

what ever happened to glam8babe?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_what ever happened to glam8babe?_

 
That's a good question! I miss seeing her around here.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 15, 2009)

chiquilla_loca said:


> fancyfacebeater, tdoll, mslips (i know tdoll's on youtube, but i can't watch videos from work). there sure is plenty of Gorgeous Talent here!
> quote]
> 
> i love all their looks, especially fancyfacebeater!
> ...


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_what ever happened to glam8babe?_

 
She started posting a few days ago on the Bimbos Unite thread, says she's coming back to Specktra.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 15, 2009)

q of b and luna  Luna is an great artist


----------

